# Improved Jam Jar - Seeking Info



## joshley (Jan 5, 2022)

Hello, new to the forum. I have found a bit of info on this - I think! 

Any info and or valuation anyone can provide would be super helpful. 

Found in Nova Scotia, Canada.

Josh



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 5, 2022)

Great jar made by Lamont Glass in Trenton, Nova Scotia.  I think those quarts run about $150 with the original closure.  In the Red Book of Fruit Jars it is 1302.


----------



## joshley (Jan 5, 2022)

Thanks for that info. We knew about it being Lamont from Trenton, but there is some question about the value. The ghosting behind the “jam” is where it used to say “gem” and we haven’t been able to find whether that makes it older/rarer/more or less valuable. 
Need to get my hands on a copy of the red book but it’s hard to come by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 5, 2022)

The "Improved Gem" jars are very rare and are worth about 4 times as much as the "Improved Jam" jars with the ghosted Gem behind Jam.  I believe all of the "Improved Jam" jars have that ghosting.  Regardless, its a great jar...there are a number of very rare and desirable Nova Scotia jars.


----------



## joshley (Jan 6, 2022)

Ah ok makes perfect sense . Thanks again. We have some nice Ball and Crown jars as well. 
The area where we found this still has a lot more to uncover so I’ll likely post it if we come across some other good finds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

